# Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober



## ChrissyI (28. August 2018)

Hallo, wir planen einen Ostsee Urlaub Mitte / Ende Oktober. Wo an der deutschen Ostsee oder in der Nähe lohnt sich um diese Jahreszeit ein Versuch auf Meerforellen? Brauche keine Spots, nur so eine grobe Region. Aus eigener Erfahrung finde ich Ostholstein und Fehmarn um diese Zeit eher nicht so ergiebig. Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## zander67 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Hallo, wir planen einen Ostsee Urlaub Mitte / Ende Oktober. Wo an der deutschen Ostsee oder in der Nähe lohnt sich um diese Jahreszeit ein Versuch auf Meerforellen? Brauche keine Spots, nur so eine grobe Region. Aus eigener Erfahrung finde ich Ostholstein und Fehmarn um diese Zeit eher nicht so ergiebig. Danke für eure Tipps



Oktober keine gute Zeit für Mefo, viele Fische schon gefärbt bzw. Schonzeit (MV).
 So richtig ergiebig wird es nirgends sein.

 VG


----------



## FlyfishKöter (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Man kann überall auch noch genug Blankfische fangen. Gefärbte gehören natürlich eigentlich immer zurück ins Wasser


----------



## zander67 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Man kann überall auch noch genug Blankfische fangen. Gefärbte gehören natürlich eigentlich immer zurück ins Wasser



Klar, Blankfische fängt man auch im Winter.

Als Einheimischer kann ich mir die günstigsten Bedingungen aussuchen und fange auch meinen Fisch.
Wenn man aber nur eine Woche Urlaub hat, ist / kann es so schon schwer genug sein eine vernünftige Mefo ans Band zu kriegen.
Wenn dann auch noch x% gefärbt sind umso ärgerlicher.
Da suche ich mir doch eine Zeit aus wo ein großer Prozentsatz der Mefos blank und in guter Kondition sind.
Und das ist nun mal nicht der Oktober.

Deswegen, Oktober und ergiebig passt nicht zusammen.

VG


----------



## FlyfishKöter (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Es geht ja um einen Versuch im Rahmen eines im Oktober geplanten Urlaubs. Da kann man es ruhig überall noch versuchen.
Dass das nicht die *beste* Zeit ist, steht außer Frage.


----------



## zander67 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Es geht ja um einen Versuch im Rahmen eines im Oktober geplanten Urlaubs. Da kann man es ruhig überall noch versuchen.
> Dass das nicht die *beste* Zeit ist, steht außer Frage.



Ich hatte es so gelesen, dass mit Fehmarn und Ostholstein ein gewisse Unzufriedenheit bestand, wegen der nicht ergiebigen Fänge.
 Und nach meiner Meinung liegt es nicht am Revier sondern am Monat, dass wollte ich damit sagen.

 VG


----------



## ChrissyI (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Gewisse Unzufriedenheit bzgl. Fehmarn und Ostholstein stimmt eigentlich nur ein wenig. Ich hab da um die Zeit schon gefangen aber eben nur klein und alles andere als verlässlich. Dachte mir halt mal woanders hin. Und genau da fängt das Problem an. Ich habe keine Ahnung wohin. Man sollte ja wenigstens eine Chance auf Fisch haben.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Zander67 hat da natürlich schon recht. Es ist überall noch gut möglich, aber die Wahnsinnsfänge sind nicht mehr zu erwarten.
Ihr solltet Euren Urlaubsort vielleicht nicht primär davon abhängig machen. Spaß macht es doch aber zu der Zeit grundsätzlich überall, ob nun Ostholstein, Fehmarn, Kiel oder noch weiter im Norden. Angelsachen mitnehmen, ans Wasser stellen und schauen, was geht


----------



## woern1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Ich hab da um die Zeit schon gefangen aber eben nur klein und alles andere als verlässlich.




Verlässlich ist beim Mefo-Fischen eigentlich (fast) nix.|kopfkrat, außer, dass man sich auf nix verlassen kann. 


Evtl wäre Als/DK bzw der süddänische Förde-/Ostseeereich eine Alternative. Ob man an HH vorbei anderthalb Stunden nach Fehmarn oder die A 7 weiter Flensburg passiert und nach Süd-DK fährt, auf die knappe Stunde kommts dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.
Oder halt die Mefo-Angelei bleiben lassen und auf die Hechte in den Boddengewässern Rügens umschwenken.


TL


W.


----------



## Double2004 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Hallo.

Also ich habe im Oktober (zumindest in DK) schon durchaus "ergiebige" Stunden beim Mefoangeln erlebt. Gibt viele schöne Ecken im südlichen Dänemark - sowohl auf der Festlandseite als auch auf den Inseln.

Double2004


----------



## FlyfishKöter (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*



woern1 schrieb:


> Evtl wäre Als/DK bzw der süddänische Förde-/Ostseeereich eine Alternative. Ob man an HH vorbei anderthalb Stunden nach Fehmarn oder die A 7 weiter Flensburg passiert und nach Süd-DK fährt, auf die knappe Stunde kommts dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.
> Oder halt die Mefo-Angelei bleiben lassen und auf die Hechte in den Boddengewässern Rügens umschwenken.



Ich muss ehrlicherweise auch gestehen, dass ich die dänische Ostseeküste der deutschen immer vorziehen würde: mehr Fisch, weniger Menschen am Strand. Die Chancen auf Meerforelle sind da einfach zu jeder Jahreszeit besser als in Deutschland.


----------



## woern1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wohin zum Meerforellen angeln Mitte Oktober*

Wenn ich die Wahl (und nicht hier wohnen würde) hätte, wäre Südost-bzw Ost-DK  (z.B. Als oder Fünen)  die bessere  Entscheidung. Da kann ich FlyfishK. Nur beipflichten.

TL
Werner


----------

